
China builds ‘world’s biggest air purifier’, and it seems to be working - aphextron
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2128355/china-builds-worlds-biggest-air-purifier-and-it-seems-be-working
======
spiderfarmer
The article insinuates that Roosegaarde's tower uses a lot of gray energy,
while it uses the equivalent of one watercooker, and is powered by green
energy.

------
merricksb
Discussed 6 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156942)

